# First Bobcat of 2010



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally got that elusive bobcat this year. He avoided every trap, but he slipped up when he ran my snared rabbit trail. will be posting pics soon :sniper:


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

what a catch way to go


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I look forward to the pics. What part of Mn are you from?


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry it took so long guys, my camera had some difficulties. And I'm from Roseau, MN. just 10 miles from the Canadian border


----------

